# Fezzari Delano Peak- Climbing ability?



## Vtbiker88 (Mar 5, 2021)

Looking at purchasing the Delano Peak....Curious to see how it climbs? Can it compete with the Santa Cruz HT or Ibis Ripmo?
Thanks !


----------



## ExhaustedDog (Jan 5, 2021)

Rich Drew just posted a good video demonstrating the bike's technical climbing ability.

Can it compete...yes, absolutely. The steeper seat angle (77.5) will put you more over the front tire on the climbs. I find the traction to be planted and composed for climbing, and just so for descending as well. That being said, the DW on the Ripmo is legendary for its climbing platform for input efficiency.

You do also get that 30 day return window in case you wanted to demo the other bikes. I was going to demo those other bikes specifically, but honestly the first time I was out on my Delano Peak those intentions flew out the window. I'm in the "love it, not returning it," category.

Which build are you looking at getting?


----------



## Vtbiker88 (Mar 5, 2021)

ExhaustedDog said:


> Rich Drew just posted a good video demonstrating the bike's technical climbing ability.
> 
> Can it compete...yes, absolutely. The steeper seat angle (77.5) will put you more over the front tire on the climbs. I find the traction to be planted and composed for climbing, and just so for descending as well. That being said, the DW on the Ripmo is legendary for its climbing platform for input efficiency.
> 
> ...





ExhaustedDog said:


> Rich Drew just posted a good video demonstrating the bike's technical climbing ability.
> 
> Can it compete...yes, absolutely. The steeper seat angle (77.5) will put you more over the front tire on the climbs. I find the traction to be planted and composed for climbing, and just so for descending as well. That being said, the DW on the Ripmo is legendary for its climbing platform for input efficiency.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delay.. I'm looking at the elite or elite pro....what d d you get?


----------



## ExhaustedDog (Jan 5, 2021)

Vtbiker88 said:


> Sorry for the delay.. I'm looking at the elite or elite pro....what d d you get?


I got the comp build, primarily for the DVO suspension which has been absolutely amazing and SLX is a workhorse. That being said, I was very much looking at the elite build (XT and Stan's wheels are nice on that spec) but because of supply chain disruptions due to COVID Fezzari weren't going to accommodate a parts swap to DVO instead of Fox.

It is my first full suspension, so the performance improvement over my 1k hardtail is significantly noticeable. A lot of reviews and the local riders I've talked to about the Ripmo's tires (Assegai's f/r) immediately replace them for Minions/Aggressors, which come stock on the Delano and reinforce the aggressive and playful spirit of the bike.

Last week I also talked to customer service about suspension travel options; The Loam Wolf released a video discussing how they increased rear travel from 135 to 142 by replacing the 210/50 DVO Topaz rear shock with a 210/55 DVO Topaz. Also, the Diamond DVO fork can be extended (yes, it's internally engineered to modify, there is documentation how to do this on the DVO website) to 160mm. For 500$ you could modify the Delano to 160mm/142mm light enduro sled, and slack the HTA by 1/2 degree to 64.5 for more descending confidence, putting it in the same neighborhood as the SLX Carbon Ripmo, which costs 5199$ compared the Delano, which the comp build is 3500$. With the shock replacement that's 4k, still 1200$ less than a Ripmo with the same suspension and drivetrain. Plenty of leftover cash for upgrades to customize it how you want. Lastly, the Delano frame is the same across all builds (which I'm sure you know), so there's no compromise on materials (say compared to Santa Cruz C and CC, or Specialized vs. S-Works, not that those designations are necessarily quality compromises).

Although I'm clearly biased, you can't go wrong with the Delano: 30 day return promise, lifetime frame warranty, and their customer service has been outstanding before, during, and after purchase. They are a customer satisfaction orientated company and it shows. Finally, if getting on a bike sooner than later is a factor, the lead times on the Fezzari are much more forgiving than Ibis or SC right now. When I talked to my LBS about orders for SC and Ibis, they are already oversold for this year and looking at 8-9 month lead times. However, they did mention that some of the bikes they ordered for their inventory are close to getting in the door, so pay attention or talk to your LBS to see if they might have bikes coming in soon. You'd pay more for the retail end of the supply chain but it certainly beats trying getting at the end of an already long line.


----------



## Vtbiker88 (Mar 5, 2021)

Hey,,,,nice video need to watch it again. Watched 5 min....nice climbing.....what wheel set are you using ?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Vtbiker88 (Mar 5, 2021)

Vtbiker88 said:


> Hey,,,,nice video need to watch it again. Watched 5 min....nice climbing.....what wheel set are you using ?
> Thanks,
> Scott


Sorry ...thanks for the reply...


----------



## Vtbiker88 (Mar 5, 2021)

Are you sure you don't work for Fezzari?LOL


----------



## Vtbiker88 (Mar 5, 2021)

Vtbiker88 said:


> Are you sure you don't work for Fezzari?LOL





ExhaustedDog said:


> I got the comp build, primarily for the DVO suspension which has been absolutely amazing and SLX is a workhorse. That being said, I was very much looking at the elite build (XT and Stan's wheels are nice on that spec) but because of supply chain disruptions due to COVID Fezzari weren't going to accommodate a parts swap to DVO instead of Fox.
> 
> It is my first full suspension, so the performance improvement over my 1k hardtail is significantly noticeable. A lot of reviews and the local riders I've talked to about the Ripmo's tires (Assegai's f/r) immediately replace them for Minions/Aggressors, which come stock on the Delano and reinforce the aggressive and playful spirit of the bike.
> 
> ...


Thanks...


Vtbiker88 said:


> Sorry ...thanks for the reply...


----------



## ExhaustedDog (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm on the WTB wheel set.

Lol don't work for Fezzari, just stoked on their bike.


----------



## Vtbiker88 (Mar 5, 2021)

ExhaustedDog said:


> I'm on the WTB wheel set.
> 
> Lol don't work for Fezzari, just stoked on their bike.


What size are you on ...? I'm 5'11 190....would buy a Large.... Blue.....


----------



## ExhaustedDog (Jan 5, 2021)

Medium: 5'9" 160. I am a height where, for most manufacturer's, I could go with a large or medium size.

Large is probably a good size for you. Just let them know you want a dropper post that can slam to the seat stay; it's awesome for high speed descending having the seat completely out of the way.


----------



## Vtbiker88 (Mar 5, 2021)

ExhaustedDog said:


> Medium: 5'9" 160. I am a height where, for most manufacturer's, I could go with a large or medium size.
> 
> Large is probably a good size for you. Just let them know you want a dropper post that can slam to the seat stay; it's awesome for high speed descending having the seat completely out of the way.


I'm getting ready to pull the trigger ...Are you sure you like the bike and it climbs well? As you can see I'm very indecisive...Your not Rich Drew are u?lol ..


----------



## ExhaustedDog (Jan 5, 2021)

Not Rich Drew.

I ABSOLUTELY know the feeling of having trouble making a decision. And hell, the number of options in mountain biking are too much and overwhelming.

I spent months deliberating, all the while lead times were increasing exponentially and inventory diminishing.

I LOVE the bike. It definitely climbs well and descends even better than well.

When you place the order, hop into the Delano Peak Thread and share in the fun.


----------



## Vtbiker88 (Mar 5, 2021)

ExhaustedDog said:


> Not Rich Drew.
> 
> I ABSOLUTELY know the feeling of having trouble making a decision. And hell, the number of options in mountain biking are too much and overwhelming.
> 
> ...


Sounds good...thanks...


----------



## ExhaustedDog (Jan 5, 2021)

What did you end up getting?


----------



## Vtbiker88 (Mar 5, 2021)

ExhaustedDog said:


> What did you end up getting?
> [/QUOTE. Was on the phone with Fezzari today...trying to figure out some potential upgrades.....wheels and handle bar. Will let you know when I finalize the deal..probably on Wednesday..


----------



## Vtbiker88 (Mar 5, 2021)

Hey Dog where do you ride/live? how long have you been riding?


----------



## ExhaustedDog (Jan 5, 2021)

I ride in East Bay Area: Rockville, Crockett, and Lime Ridge. For longer ventures I typically ride Soquel and Nicene.

Been riding almost 2 years.


----------



## Vtbiker88 (Mar 5, 2021)

ExhaustedDog said:


> I ride in East Bay Area: Rockville, Crockett, and Lime Ridge. For longer ventures I typically ride Soquel and Nicene.
> 
> Been riding almost 2 years.


Did you look at the ibis ripmo? and if you did ....what made you go w/ the Delano....and how did you find Fazzari... if you ever want to chat on the phone you can call ...


----------



## ExhaustedDog (Jan 5, 2021)

I did look at (haven't ridden) the Ripmo, and thought for the longest time I would end up on a Ripmo AF. Main factor in the decision for Fezzari was price (5199 for Carbon SLX and DVO Ripmo vs. 3500 Delano, carbon frame, SLX, DVO), lead time (9 weeks vs. ??? months), lifetime frame warranty, and overall how the Delano fits my riding style.

Both bikes are awesome and you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Vtbiker88 (Mar 5, 2021)

ExhaustedDog said:


> I did look at (haven't ridden) the Ripmo, and thought for the longest time I would end up on a Ripmo AF. Main factor in the decision for Fezzari was price (5199 for Carbon SLX and DVO Ripmo vs. 3500 Delano, carbon frame, SLX, DVO), lead time (9 weeks vs. ??? months), lifetime frame warranty, and overall how the Delano fits my riding style.
> 
> Both bikes are awesome and you can't go wrong with either.


Pulled the trigger ....Delano Elite... with upgraded bar and wheels....Should see it in early May....


----------



## alex-henson (May 6, 2016)

Vtbiker88 said:


> Pulled the trigger ....Delano Elite... with upgraded bar and wheels....Should see it in early May....


Did you receive your Delano? How is it, how's the climbing?


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

I’d love to hear as well. Rich Drew seemed to love his until he got his new Scott.


----------

